# Boyfriend has rubber fetish



## Jane101 (Mar 4, 2013)

I found these rubber hoods and tubes that my boyfriend has hid away with photos of woman putting masks and rebreathing bags on men.

I am shocked as he has never mentioned this fetish to me before.

He has asked me to play with him as he calls it.

I dont know what to do as if I say no he might go off and find someone else to do these things to him.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I think that has something to do with the fact that near-suffocation leads to heightened sexual arousal. Google "The Choking Game." I think I'd be leery of playing with those items with him.


----------



## Jane101 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am open minded and I know some men and woman for that matter enjoy breath control games but it's come as a shock to me as I just never thought he was into this sort of fetish.

I think I would need to study something like this before going ahead.


----------

